# SubTank vs RDA



## FireFly (29/3/15)

Hi Y'all,

So I have mostly been a Tank sort of person, from Kangertech Turbo to my Subtank... Love them...

I procured a 454 Big Block and Magma RDA a week or two ago and a Cartel Boss 26650 Mech.
and for the life of me I am not winning on the Mech with the RDAs...
Mech with Subtank is Awesome! 

So I am putting it down to my lack of skill on Building Coils... As I get Wispy clouds and Tastes K@K
Using Japanese Cotton and 28 Gauge for the coils.

I have tried a single .5 and 1.0 Ohm, no satisfaction...
Tried Dual .5 Ohm, and nada...

So Frustrating as I feel like a newb 

But the Mech and Subtank is awesome... the Mech and the Turbo, not so much.

Just my Coil Building Skills? (Or Lack there of?)


----------



## Silver (29/3/15)

Hi @FireFly 

Dont worry, building coils takes a bit of time
If your first experience is not good, try again

By the way, when I built my first coil on an IGO-L, it was a 1.5 ohm I think, using 28g wire and organic cotton wick. The vape was remarkable compared to my mini Protank2 and stock coil. 

Nowadays, the stock kit is so good that building your own coil may seem like a step backward. The subtank mini's standard coils are very good actually. 

I am not familiar with the Big Block or the Magma, best to get some advice from peeps who know those atties. Im sure you will get there and experience a better vape in time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Juntau (30/3/15)

Hi guys, buddy of mine broke both his subtank nano glass cases! Any1 know where he can get a replacement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/15)

@FireFly i have always found the dripper to be alot more flavour and clouds than a tank, the subtank does come close but ive had bigger badder builds on a dripper 

perhaps you have too much wick blocking the airflow?
coil height could be also something to look at ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## FireFly (30/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> perhaps you have too much wick blocking the airflow?
> coil height could be also something to look at ?



You might be onto something there... I have re looked at them and I think maybe too much cotton...
Will retry wicking and see if that is better. - Thanks @shaunnadan


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/15)

if you want a few tips on coil building then come to fourways on Wednesday night , having a little meet at the hooters just off witkoppen around 7pm. we will get that dripper ROARING !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/15)

send a pic and we can judge.... lol... i mean advise better

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## FireFly (30/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> meet at the hooters just off witkoppen



Going to try make it through to Hooters. - Thanks for the help...!


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

Hooters! Is @abdul by any chance involved in this? Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## abdul (30/3/15)

Silver said:


> Hooters! Is @abdul by any chance involved in this? Lol


No I'm not. I won't even be there lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/15)

We going for the food !

Your more than welcome to join @Silver

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## FireFly (30/3/15)

(.)(.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/3/15)

I hope you guys enjoy the F ( . )( . ) D. 
I'd suggest taking a video if doing any coil building, so some of the guys with you can revisit it later & catch up. The only time guys can concentrate on more than one thing at a time is typically when it comes as a pair, and unfortunately that does not count for all objects.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/15)

So a video of the F ( . ) ( . ) D .... Just making sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/3/15)

I was referring to the coiling part for the revisit 

Management may frown upon some practices of filming & ask you to leave.
You don't want to miss out on good F ( . )( . ) D.

Speaking of pairs, I heard that a DUAL coil build may help to keep male vapers' attention to the task at hand.

( And suddenly this thread is headed south too  )

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/15)

So I've got Magma Dripper back today, will do a few epic builds in prep for the meet .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> We going for the food !
> 
> Your more than welcome to join @Silver



Thanks @shaunnadan 
Will keep that in mind but unfortunately I highly doubt I will make it 
You guys must have a good time


----------

